# Help ID this Rhom



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i think it might be a gold diamond, as piranha guy dan told me. but im open to other guess' hes around 8-9 inches


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gold diamond

and a very nice one at that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

twinkle twinkle baby, twinkle twinkle

nice diamond rhom!


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Gold diamond rhoms are only from one place-columbia where they are collected illegally from a pond there. If your rhom was a gold diamond you would know..as it would be very expensive and the importer,fish store would know. As far as I know pedro is the only person who sells them. Your fish could be any varient and if you ask me personally he looks like a white (water) rhom and possibly a rio araguia.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

hmm, makes sense. but i also have seen and heard of them being in LFS around here. frank any ideas?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rhom is a rhom. Call it what you want. If it has spangles...call it a diamond. If it has gold color...call it a gold diamond rhom. It is a comon name...it is the same thing as saying "I have a yellow honda". Knowing where the fish was collected has some value imo but calling it a diamond or highbacked is personal opinion and nothing more.

This forum is not for applying comon names to fish but trying to properly ID the fish...that is why this forum is in the piranha science section of the site. you should post pictures in piranha discussion if you are looking to apply a comon name to your fish.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

hey im sorry i didn't know i figured, if i posted here frank could help ID him a bit better. i thought this was the right place. sorry for the hassel


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It is definately a rhom, a nice one. Like GG said, a rhom is a rhom is a rhom, but don't get me wrong, some rhoms are nicer than others.

Only guesses here, but maybe a Black Diamond Rhom or a Xingu Rhom. I don't think its a gold diamond rhom. Just guesses though.

What type of substrate is in the tank? Looks like a light colored substance.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> hey im sorry i didn't know i figured, if i posted here frank could help ID him a bit better. i thought this was the right place. sorry for the hassel


nah frank will say the same thing. Its a nice fish and liek I said most strongly resembles the sub group from rio araguia.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/rhom_geo.html


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks so much for all your help. thats actually not my tank but i plan on having it a natural setup with sand. never had sand before also i want to plant it. also another first. so i will see how it goes i pick up the fish sometime this week :nod: thanks again for all your help! any other imput would be greatly appreiciated. but i do think it is some form of diamond rhom


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> thanks so much for all your help. thats actually not my tank but i plan on having it a natural setup with sand. never had sand before also i want to plant it. also another first. so i will see how it goes i pick up the fish sometime this week :nod: thanks again for all your help! any other imput would be greatly appreiciated. but i do think it is some form of diamond rhom


araguia is diamond lol..see pics.

And imput...get a light sand substrate as light and yellow as you can, feed high quality food,strong water changes to foster more of that light yellow color.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

will do is sand a good choice? or should i go with something else?


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks just like a Rhom I just picked up a few weeks ago. And similar size. Mine was labelled Black Diamond Rhom.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

sweet, i cant wait to pick him up. im building a stand tongith and getting the tank. hopfully i will plant it tongiht and the plants will get nice roots by around wednesday thursday.. and i will pick him up! gotta love those eyes!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what size tank did you decide on?


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i think im not gonna plant it it seems like a headache lol. i think im gonna go with another 75 for now since i dotn got much funds. he should be fine in there for a while with a good size power head.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

just use pool filter sand. works wonders.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

where do u buy that stuff and is it expensive?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> hey im sorry i didn't know i figured, if i posted here frank could help ID him a bit better. i thought this was the right place. sorry for the hassel


No hastle at all. I was just letting you know that there is really know that a comon name is just a description of the fish so call it whatever you want...there is know wrong comon name imo...unless you are attempting to give the collection point of the fish.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> where do u buy that stuff and is it expensive?


ITS INSANELY CHEAP(like 5$ for 50lbs) and get it at a hardware store.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks i got some sand tongiht, as well as i built him a stand and got his tank. i wish i knew the collection point im anal like that


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> thanks i got some sand tongiht, as well as i built him a stand and got his tank. i wish i knew the collection point im anal like that


ewwwwwwwww a guy saying he is anal
















good work on getting a 75 gallon. he should be fine in there for a long time at the rate they grow. 
post pics when u set up the tank


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

loool anal as in like... im kinda picky when it comes to knowing where my fish come from. i like to know those things.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i know what it means, i was just making gay







comment towards you lol


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Who gives a sh*t what kind of rhom....it's bloody gorgeous!!!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

it is a very nice fish i cant wait to pick it up :laugh:







thanks for the comments.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Who gives a sh*t what kind of rhom....it's bloody gorgeous!!!


It is FLAWLESS!!







There is something that I really like about that rhom, I think mostly because it is not dark like all the other ones. Not a real big fan of dark piranha for some reason. 
~Taylor~


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol same with me no affence but i hate dark rhoms.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

86_Monte_SS said:


> lol same with me no affence but i hate dark rhoms.


most people hate light ones. however a diamond is not suppose to be dark.
wes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i like the light ones also.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

yup i know most people dislike white ones. but i personally dont like dark ones


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> lol same with me no affence but i hate dark rhoms.


most people hate light ones. however a diamond is not suppose to be dark.
wes
[/quote]
That probably explains why I am a fan of the diamond rhoms then.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

haha yup i dont like peru rhoms body shape much either


----------

